# What's so special about remote controls?



## Chumbawamba (Jun 19, 2010)

I have increasingly seen advertisements and now get mailings from companies wanting to buy remote controls and am wondering what is so special about them that people are now offering to pay money for what before was something that I considered a nuisance?

Does anyone know if there are any PMs in remote controls?

The most recent mailing was from a company nearby (Hayward, California) called LiON Recycling (http://lionrecycling.com). I got a mailing from them previously soliciting my rechargable batteries and I just got one this morning where they are offering $400/ton with the following specifications:

"Must be intact/whole/complete units
Can be any brand or style
Can contain batteries inside units
Cannot be broken or crushed
Cannot have missing backs [I assume they mean the battery compartment cover]
Cannot be only one brand name"

That last condition is a bit strange. Why would it matter?

Notwithstanding the fact it would take a huge amount of time to accumulate one ton of remote controls for a paltry $400, it's another revenue stream for me for, as I said above, something that is ordinarily just a nuisance.

Any ideas?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 19, 2010)

My guess would be that they are reprogaring them for reuse, and then recyceling what is left. I hven't found much in them that makes them worth the effort. IMHO


----------



## Irons (Jun 19, 2010)

Selling oven doors as flat screen tv's. complete with remote control and cables. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jun 19, 2010)

Irons said:


> Selling oven doors as flat screen tv's. complete with remote control and cables. :mrgreen:



That's about the only thing that makes sense at this point, even more so than Barren Realms' suggestion


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 20, 2010)

Remote control throwing competition for the new election :mrgreen:


----------



## Irons (Jun 20, 2010)

machiavelli976 said:


> Remote control throwing competition for the new election :mrgreen:



Or a stadium full of people, each with a remote and only one TV.


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 20, 2010)

Hummmmm...

For the common person, not worth much...

to a terrorist... priceless! :roll:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think this is the wrong area for this post.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 20, 2010)

Gone with the wind.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 20, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Gone with the wind.



Its not all gone until Barren deletes it from his post.We should get rid of all traces of any spammers, especially when it has links.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 20, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > Gone with the wind.
> ...



Done did job... 8)


----------



## johnny309 (Jun 21, 2010)

What is so special....the only thing that crossed my mind is......what is the price for a remote controler that replace the old one?
If you look over the internet,woulb be probably aroun 20 $....but in order to do that they need a working old remote just to copy the algoritm of infrared transmision.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 21, 2010)

johnny309 said:


> What is so special....the only thing that crossed my mind is......what is the price for a remote controler that replace the old one?
> If you look over the internet,woulb be probably aroun 20 $....but in order to do that they need a working old remote just to copy the algoritm of infrared transmision.
> :mrgreen:



If they have the programing codes they might be able to reprogram them.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 22, 2010)

They are shipping them in North Corea. Kim Jong-ill wants to complete his collection. :mrgreen:


----------

